# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  انجام پروژه پایتون

## softirani

سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی 
یک پروژه دانشجویی هست با ددلاین  15 تیر اگر کسی ممکنه این کار رو انجام بده حتی از خجالتتون در میایم ممنون.
لینک پروژه
http://uplod.ir/5kuftrrg37vd/Python_...phase2.pdf.htm


با تشکر

----------


## Bahmany

درخواستت رو در قسمت 
*انجام پروژه های نرم افزاری*مطرح کنی به نتیجه میرسی

----------


## zirend.ir

به http://zirend.ir مراجعه کن 
ثبت نام توش رایگانه

----------


## salmanmoh68

وب سایت های زیادی هستن که کمکت میتونن بکنن پیشنهاد من https://www.prjmarket.com هستش میتونی از اونا کمک بگیری.


https://www.prjmarket.com/%d8%a7%d9%...a%d9%88%d9%86/
www.prjmarket.com/انجام-پروژه-پایتون/

----------


## dadehkavy

یکی از وب سایت های دیگه هم من ازش راضی بودم http://dadehkavy.com/ آکادمی داده کاوی بود ک http://dadehkavy.com/doing-datamining-python/ قسمت مربوط به پایتونش اینجاست

----------


## zahramaniee

با سلام  سایت های زیادی تو این حوزه هست که واقعا میتونن مشکل شما را حل بکنید ولی پیشنهاد خوده من سایت https://matlabprozhe.com هست چون تو تمام مراحل انجام پروژه پایتون بت گزارش میدن و این گزارش خیلی بت کمک میکنه این قسمت هست که سوالات پایتون شما توسط کارشناس جواب داده میشه موفق باشی

https://matlabprozhe.com/%D8%A7%D9%8...%D9%86-python/

----------


## kami4500

این وب سایت رو دیدم خوبه 
لینک هایی که مفید هستش رو میفرستم ازشون کمک بگیرید
انجام پروژه کامسول

سایتشونم که اینه
https://comsolfa.com

----------


## farnamjam

سلام. من با یک دو سه پروژه کار کردم و راضی بودم. شک نکن.
https://123project.ir/%D8%A7%D9%86%D...%D9%86-python/

----------

